# Morewood Kalula



## Hoshi (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen

In meinem engeren Favoritenkreis für mein neues Bike ist das Kalula von Morewood. Nun habe ich dazu noch ein paar Fragen und hoffe, jemand von Euch kann mir dazu ein paar Tipps und Hinweise geben.


Uphill-Fähigkeit des Kalula?
Mir ist klar, dass das Kalula ein Freerider ist und lieber bergab gefahren wird. Aber man muss ja schliesslich auch zu den guten Trails kommen. Und meistens steht kein Lift zur Verfügung. 
Rahmengrösse?
Ich bin 1.85m gross. Stimmt es, dass das Sitzrohr bei allen drei Rahmengrössen gleich lang ist und lediglich das Oberrohr länger ist? Ich tendiere zu der Grösse L.
Hammerschmidt?
Macht es Sinn, bzw. verträgt das Federsystem eine Hammerschmidt?

Gruss
Hoshi


----------



## SN_Thorben (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Hoshi, 

hier die Antworten auf deine Fragen. 

- wie du schon sagst, ist das Kalula generell eher fürs bergab fahren gebaut. Auch der BOS Dämpfer mit dem wir das Rad bzw. den Rahmen standardmäßig anbieten hat seine Stärken klar im Downhill. Dennoch haben wir Kunden, die das Rad z.B. mit einem Luftdämpfer fahren und mit dem Rad und dessen Klettereigenschaften top zufrieden sind. 

- Korrekt, die Größe ist abhängig von der Länge des Oberrohrs (S:550mm/ M: 580mm und L:610mm)

- Von Morewood ist das Kalula nicht für Hammerschmidt designt. Dennoch haben wir auch hier schon erste Kundenerfahrungen die zeigen, dass das Kalula durchaus gut mit Hammerschmidt funktioniert. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen. Vielleicht melden sich ja hier auch schon die ersten die eingehende Erfahrungen mit dem Kalula haben. 

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (20. Dezember 2009)

wie schauts denn mit setup-empfehlung fürs kalula aus ?


----------



## Stolem (21. Dezember 2009)

kalula + ndee oder + boxxer wc


----------



## Stylo77 (23. Dezember 2009)

es geht um die dämpferabstimmung !


----------



## SN_Christian (4. Januar 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> wie schauts denn mit setup-empfehlung fürs kalula aus ?



Hey Stylo77,

als Grundeinstellung gibt BOS folgendes für ST05 an:

Low Speed: 10
High Speed:13
Rebound: 20

Das Ganze bezieht sich auf die "Klicks" gegen Uhrzeigersinn von komplett
geschlossenem Dämpfer ausgehend...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Stylo77 (5. Januar 2010)

danke


----------



## Petarson (23. Januar 2010)

Hi,

nur eine allgemeine Frage : gibt morewood nur die Garantie für den erstbesitzer oder auch weiter wenn man jetz einen gebrauchten Rahmen kauft???Wenn ja  wie lange ist die Garantie??


----------



## SN_Thorben (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

Morewood bietet eine Garantie nur für Erstkäufer. Im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsvorschriften. 

Dennoch besteht die Möglichkeit das Sports Nut im Falle eines Schadens einen speziellen Crash Replacement Preis anbietet, auch für Zweitbesitzer. Dies ist allerdings von dem jeweiligen Fall abhängig. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen. 

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## Maxwie (20. März 2010)

kann ich in ein kalula eine dc gabel ala boxxer oder idylle einbauen ? wie harmoniert das ganze dann mit dem 180mm hinterbau ? wills mir für bikepark aufbauen sowohl freeride als auch downhill fähig!

gruß
Max


----------



## albikilla (28. März 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SN_Thorben (29. März 2010)

Maxwie schrieb:


> kann ich in ein kalula eine dc gabel ala boxxer oder idylle einbauen ? wie harmoniert das ganze dann mit dem 180mm hinterbau ? wills mir für bikepark aufbauen sowohl freeride als auch downhill fähig!
> 
> gruß
> Max



hallo Maxwie, 

ich weiss, dass das Kalula von einigen Usern hier im Forum mit Boxxer Gabeln gefahren wird. Wie sich dies nun fahren lässt, können sie dir am besten selbst berichten. 

Die Idylle und die N´dee haben die gleiche Einbauhöhe, wir verbauen die N´dee standardmäßig bei uns im Kalula Komplettrad. Somit ist es mit der Idylle im Vergleich zum Kalula Komplettrad ohne eine Veränderung der Geometrie fahrbar. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen. 

Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## frichte1 (8. April 2010)

So komme gerade vom Testride mit dem Kalula ... danke an meinen freundlichen Händler an dieser Stelle ...

Es war Wahnsinn wie spielerisch sich das Kalula bewegen ließ und wie super der Hinterbau gearbeitet hat. Da ich nun mit dem Gedanken spiele das gute Stück bald öfter auszuführen und ihm auch ein schönes zu hause zu geben, wollte ich fragen welche Federn ab Werk im Dämpfer und in der Gabel verbaut sind (Rahmengröße M) bzw. ob die Federn mit dem fahrfertigen Gewicht von ca. 85-90 kg gut harmonieren.

Was empfehlt Ihr als Grundsetup für Gabel und Dämpfer? Wie sind die Wartungsintervalle für die Federelemente?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Stolem (9. April 2010)

Den Dämpfer solltest du bei "Race" Einsatz ca. einmal pro Jahr in den Service geben (laut BOS)


----------



## Stylo77 (9. April 2010)

hey hab nen kalula-rahmen in M/ blau abzugeben 
falls jemand was sucht !


----------



## RedSKull (9. April 2010)

@Stylo: Wennst einen Makulu in L abzugeben hast, gerne. Mein Bruder steht übrigens total auf dein altes Trek.


----------



## Stylo77 (10. April 2010)

kann dir batman doch bestellen 
und es is doch seins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (13. April 2010)

Stylo77 schrieb:


> kann dir batman doch bestellen


Könnte er, wenn ich meinen inneren Schotten überwinden könnte.
Erstmal bekommt das Izimu ein Update der Steuerzentrale.



Stylo77 schrieb:


> und es is doch seins


Ok, er steht auf sein neues altes Trek.


----------



## Rodwein (1. Mai 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Uphilltauglichkeit des Kalula aus? Habe da bei 2 Sachen kleine Bedenken.

1. Habe bei Eingelenker bis jetzt schlechte Erfahrungen mit Pedalrückschlag gemacht.

2. Wie Gross ist der Verstellbereich der Sattelstütze? (Möchte nicht unbedingt eine automatische montieren)

Habe nicht vor ein Marathon zu fahren aber beim Freeriden in den Alpen gibt es doch immer wieder den ein oder anderen 300-500 Meter Anstieg zu bewältigen um DENN Traumtrail zu erreichen. und in Sachen Abfahrtsperformance scheint das Kalula ja wirklich eine Macht zu sein.


----------



## SN_Christian (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Rodwein,

ich denke das Beste wird sein dich bei deinem Händler des Vertauens, einem Event, oder sonst irgendwie mal auf ein Kalula zu setzen.
* Die Uphilltauglichkeit ist halt immer "Geschmackssache", das Kalula ist jetzt nicht     gerade ein Bike mit dem ich nur bergauf fahren würde, 500 HM sind meiner Meinung nach aber easy machbar!
* Bei dem Pedalrückschlag ist dies ähnlich, wobei der Rahmen ja kein reiner Eingelenker ist, sondern abgestützt.
* Das Sattelrohr ist ca 16,5 cm lang.

Ich hoffe das ich dir ein wenig weiterhelfen konnte!

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Rodwein (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo Christian

Danke für deine Hilfe, habe mir jedenfalls ein Kalula bestellt und freue mich riesig drauf.  

Wenn wir schon dabei sind hätt ich da noch eine Frage: Mit was strampels du dein Kalula den Hang hoch? Hast du vorne 1 oder 2 Kettenblätter oder evt. sogar eine Hammerschmid, falls du Erfahrungen mit Hammerschid und Kalula hast und die mir unbeding mitteilen möchtest dann nur zu 

Gruss Rodwein


----------



## Petarson (5. Juli 2010)

hi,

hab bei meinem dämpfer  ( stoy ) das problem das die feder nie richtig fest sitzt, man kann die feder immer ein bisschen nach links oder rechts bewegen. ist das normal???ß Ist halt nervig da die Feder dann immer an dem Tunnel schleift...


Viele Grüsse


----------



## frichte1 (5. Juli 2010)

ob das normal ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, aber bei mir ist sie auch nicht mittig und hat das eine oder andere mal am Rahmen geschliffen.


----------



## Petarson (5. Juli 2010)

Hi,

sie lässt sich bei dir also auch rumschieben????

da ist aber auch wirklich viel platz in dem tunnel.....

Schade bei dem Geld


----------



## SN_Christian (14. Juli 2010)

@Petarson und frichte1:

Das die Feder am Rahmen streift ist natürlich nicht normal! BOS hat den Federhersteller gewechselt und diese Federn sind vom Durchmesser her etwas dicker (das Ganze ohne unser Wissen) als die "alten". Jetzt gibt es bei ein paar Bikes leider das Problem mit der streifenden Feder, und das diese nicht 100%ig im Federteller sitzt. BOS kümmert sich bereits darum, aber warten momentan noch auf neue Federn mit dem alten (kleineren) Durchmesser!!!
Bitte meldet euch beim Shop eures Vertrauens, oder direkt bei uns, wenn bei euch genau diese Probleme auftreten. Wir werden euch die Federn schnellstmöglich austauschen...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## IhreDudeheit (2. August 2010)

Wie sieht es denn da mittlerweile bei dem Kalula aus? Ist das Problem mit der nicht genau passenden Feder immernoch, wenn man sich beispielsweise heute eins bestellen würde?
Ich spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, mir eins zu bestellen.
Nur hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, dann das Bike hier stehen zu haben und noch 1, 2 Wochen (oder Monate, wer weis...) auf eine passende Feder zu warten. Und in der Wartezeit mir den Lack vom Rahmen zu schrubben mit der "zu grossen" Feder, möchte ich eigentlich nicht.

Und  gleich zwei Fragen nebenher:

Mit 1.93m Körpergrösse, sollte es wohl L sein, oder?
und welche Feder für den Dämpfer bei etwa 100kg Kampfgewicht (inkl. Ausrüstung) 

Vielen Dank als mal

Gruß Ulli


----------



## SN_Christian (2. August 2010)

Hallo Ulli,

alle Bikes (und Rahmen) die von uns ausgeliefert werden sind mit der "richtigen" Feder ausgesattet. Die Tauschfedern sind mittlerweile verfügbar und werden ausgetauscht...

Bei einer Größe von 1,93m würde ich auf jeden Fall zu L tendieren, wie aber schon des Öfteren geschrieben wurde, hängt das sehr von der persönlichen Vorliebe ab.
In Sachen Federhärte solltest du mal die 275er testen und evtl. auf eine 300er Feder gehen...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IhreDudeheit (2. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Kannst du mir vll auch sagen, was der Stoy im Kalula für eine Einbaulänge hat? Demnach richtet sich ja dann auch die Federlänge.
Und was für eine Feder ist denn "serienmässig" da verschraubt?
(Da fehlt mir leider noch etwas der Durchblick, was Dämpfer anbelangt  )

Gruß Ulli


----------



## SN_Christian (2. August 2010)

Hallo Ulli,

der Dämpfer hat eine EBL von 240mm und es ist eine Feder mit 275lbs im L Rahmen verbaut.

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## IhreDudeheit (2. August 2010)

Super. Wenn ich das also richtig sehe, brauch ich dann eine 3" Feder (also 3"x300lbs).

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe Christian.

Gruß Ulli


----------



## Petarson (16. August 2010)

Hi Ulli,

also ich fahr bei knapp 1.90 den M Rahmen, mir passt der wunderbar.

Feder hat ich bei 95 kg erst ne 250 ( noch eine schleifende ) die hat nicht gereicht, jetz hab ich eine 275 aber bin ich noch nicht gefahren. am WE is soweit dann schreib ich dir. Wenn du allerdings auch grosse drops springst dann würd ich auf jedenfall eine 300 nehmen. die 250 ist mir bei max 1,50 drops durchgeschlagen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Peter 

















IhreDudeheit schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn da mittlerweile bei dem Kalula aus? Ist das Problem mit der nicht genau passenden Feder immernoch, wenn man sich beispielsweise heute eins bestellen würde?
> Ich spiele ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, mir eins zu bestellen.
> Nur hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, dann das Bike hier stehen zu haben und noch 1, 2 Wochen (oder Monate, wer weis...) auf eine passende Feder zu warten. Und in der Wartezeit mir den Lack vom Rahmen zu schrubben mit der "zu grossen" Feder, möchte ich eigentlich nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## xcbiker88 (23. August 2010)

Hallo,
brauche auch hilfe bezüglich der federn für gabel und dämpfer!
Bekomme meines in M aber ich denk mal das werks-setup wird bei meinen 66kg nackig wohl zu hart sein!


----------



## zupamario (28. September 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch mal ein Kalula gegönnt und frage mich wieviel Sag ich einstellen soll.
Im Internet kursiert ja die Aussage Makulu und Kalula würden mit 40% Sag am besten gehen.
Gibts dafür ein Statement von Morewood?
Bei meinem Kalula ist kein Zettel ausser dem Garantiehinweis dabei gewesen.
Auf der Morewood Website finde ich auch keine Infos.


----------



## SN_Christian (28. September 2010)

Hallo Zupamario,

mit den 40% SAG liegst du ganz richtig für's Kalula und Makulu...
Die Feinheiten kommen natürlich ganz auf deine persönlichen Vorlieben an.

Hier findest du das Manual für den S**Toy Dämpfer:
http://www.bosmtb.com/pdf/noticeStoyEN.pdf

Das Grundsetup für die beiden Rahmen ist (ST05):
Low Speed: 10
High Speed:13
Rebound: 20

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## zupamario (3. Oktober 2010)

Oh mann ich bin hier grad kurz vorm durchdrehen!
Ich krieg ums Verrecken die Hintere Steckachse am Kalula nicht rausgeschraubt. Das Fahrrad kam vormontiert und ich hab keine Ahnung was die da getrieben haben.

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das es sich um ein normales Rechtsgewinde handelt was ich mit nem 8er Imbuss an der Bremsscheibenseite rausschrauben muss.

Was ist denn der empfohlene Drehmoment für die Steckachse?
(sollte ich sie doch nochmal rausbekommen)

Bitte helft mir!


----------



## albikilla (3. Oktober 2010)

zupamario schrieb:


> Oh mann ich bin hier grad kurz vorm durchdrehen!
> Ich krieg ums Verrecken die Hintere Steckachse am Kalula nicht rausgeschraubt. Das Fahrrad kam vormontiert und ich hab keine Ahnung was die da getrieben haben.
> 
> Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das es sich um ein normales Rechtsgewinde handelt was ich mit nem 8er Imbuss an der Bremsscheibenseite rausschrauben muss.
> ...



Normale drehrichtung.
Öffnen mit imbus auf schaltungsseite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupamario (3. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Tip!

Bei mir ist an der Schaltungsseite dieses Teil drann was nicht so aussieht als könnte man da nen Imbus ansetzen.
Auf der anderen Seite kann ich nen 8er Imbus ansetzen.

Wird die Steckachse nicht direkt in den Rahmen geschraubt?
Sorry das ich mich so anstelle aber ich will echt nichts kaputt machen.
Der Händler ist halt 200 Km entfernt sonst würd ich da ja schnell hinfahren.


----------



## frichte1 (3. Oktober 2010)

bei mir isses die Scheibenbremsenseite ... Imbus und dann ganz normal (gg den Uhrzeigersinn) rausschrauben.


----------



## zupamario (3. Oktober 2010)

Habs grad nochmal probiert aber es klappt nicht.
Haben die bei Jehle da Loctite benutzt oder was?
Echt nicht zu fassen wie da gepfuscht wird.
Naja dann muss ich dass wohl morgen mal mit denen klären.
Sau teure Rainkings liegen hier und ich krieg sie nicht ans Rad 

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe!

Update:

So das Ding ist draussen!
Hat nen riesen Imbuss gebraucht mit viel Kraft.
Es wurde tatsächlich Schraubensicherung verwendet und zwar nicht nur am Gewinde sondern die Ganze Achse ist damit versaut.
Da hat wohl son idiot das Schmierfett mit Loctite verwechselt.
Sowas darf doch echt nicht passieren!


----------



## imperator jo (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
ich möchte mir für 2011 vielleicht ein kalula als Downhillrad aufbauen, dehalb habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:
Größe m für ca. 182 ok?
Wieviel wiegt der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer?
Passt ein Rock Shox vivid ins kalula? (da größerer Durchmesser der Feder als bei Dhx oder anderen) 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## robbi87 (1. November 2010)

Hey Leute,

hab heute entlich mein Kalula von meine mHändler abgeholt!
Nun solles an die Montage gehen aber mir fehlt noch ein Steuersatz!
Will als Gabel eine Rock Shox Boxxer fahren also ein 1 1/8" !
Hab nun schon geschaut und habe nur vom Sixpaxk den Department-R gefunden. Hat vieleicht noch einer von euch eine Idee oder Erfahrung was man da für einen Steuersatz verbauen kann?


----------



## lugggas (4. November 2010)

weißt nicht, ob sich das schon geklärt hat, aber bei 182 cm würd ich L nehmen, soll ja zudem noch als DHler dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. November 2010)

Moin, bin grade dabei mein Kalula aufzubauen. Leider bin ich in sachen Kettenlinie total überfragt. Bei der RAce Face Atlas fr muss man da ja so seltsame Distanzringe zwischenbauen. Sind die zu vernachlässigen oder geht sonst was kaputt wenn ich den schwarzen statt nach links nach rechts tu?

Gruß Phil


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Moin, bin grade dabei mein Kalula aufzubauen. Leider bin ich in sachen Kettenlinie total überfragt. Bei der RAce Face Atlas fr muss man da ja so seltsame Distanzringe zwischenbauen. Sind die zu vernachlässigen oder geht sonst was kaputt wenn ich den schwarzen statt nach links nach rechts tu?
> 
> Gruß Phil



ja pass auf,- sonst klemmst du das lager.


----------



## Ti-Max (23. November 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> Moin, bin grade dabei mein Kalula aufzubauen. Leider bin ich in sachen Kettenlinie total überfragt. Bei der RAce Face Atlas fr muss man da ja so seltsame Distanzringe zwischenbauen. Sind die zu vernachlässigen oder geht sonst was kaputt wenn ich den schwarzen statt nach links nach rechts tu?
> 
> Gruß Phil



Hi Phil,

ist dies nicht wie bei Shimano, um bei einem 68er Gehäuse die Differenz zum 73er Gehäuse auszugleichen.

Bei Shimano kommen zwei Ringe nach rechts und einer nach links, wenn Dein Gehäuse 68 breit ist.

Einen nach links und nach rechts dürfte nicht schaden, habe aber nicht wirklich Ahnung

P.S. Wolltest Du nicht ein Transition

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. November 2010)

ich meinte die kurbel selber 

die lager sache ist mir klar.
bei race face gibt es noch das gimmik mit den lustigen spacern AUF der Achse selber zwischen lager und kurbel.
hat sich aber mitlerweile erledigt habs verbaut 

trotzdem danke.

@thorsten: ich warte nur noch auf die Buchsen dann gehts rund


----------



## Ti-Max (24. November 2010)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> ich meinte die kurbel selber
> 
> die lager sache ist mir klar.
> bei race face gibt es noch das gimmik mit den lustigen spacern AUF der Achse selber zwischen lager und kurbel.
> ...



Hab doch gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung

Wird auch mal langsam wieder Zeit, daß Du aufs Rad kommst

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## KHUJAND (24. November 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> daß Du aufs Rad kommst



und "endlich" auf ein vernünftiges


----------



## lugggas (21. Dezember 2010)

So, hab jetzt bis auf diese Lager alle getauscht. Wie soll ich denn diese am besten rausbauen? Ist die Welle innen lose? Muss man dann die Lager mit Welle komplett in eine Richtung auspressen?

Danke!


----------



## robbi87 (2. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Kalulafahrer,
hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man einen Umwerfer am 2010 Kalula montieren kann??
Wäre klasse wenn jemand eine Antwort darauf hätte.

Gruß Robert


----------



## lugggas (2. März 2011)

soweit ich weiß, nein. Vll irgendwas mit Tretlagermontage?
direct mount und die "normale" Klemmung scheiden schonmal aus.
Aber wozu? Das Ding will doch eh niemand freiwillig bergauf treten


----------



## zupamario (3. März 2011)

lugggas schrieb:


> Aber wozu? Das Ding will doch eh niemand freiwillig bergauf treten


Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Selbst für eine Tour ohne große Berge ist das Bike einfach nicht gemacht.
Das Ding will nur Downhill fahren und sonst nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebroglio (9. März 2011)

Hab mir auch ein Kalula zugelegt. Mit RC4 Dämpfer und 400er Feder bei 85kg mit allem dran.

Ist eine 400er übertrieben? War dabei, nur wenn ich hier was von 275 bei 90kg lese verwirrt mich das etwas.

Und wie kann ich denn die 40%Sag "einstellen", kann man das irgendwie messen?


----------



## lugggas (9. März 2011)

hey, gute Wahl!

Ich fahr bei 73kg ne 225er. Mess doch einfach den Abstand der Dämpferaufnahmen, die ja normal bei 240 liegen, während du darauf sitzt. Geht natürlich besser, wenn das ein anderer macht. Die Differenz zu den 240 ist dann dein Negativfederweg, bezogen auf den Hub bekommste dann den sag in %.


----------



## Stolem (10. März 2011)

Sag Messen:

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/08/ger/d_mpfers/measuring_sag.htm

"einstellen" geht eben über die Feder


----------



## ebroglio (10. März 2011)

Jo gut, so hatte ich mir das auch ausgedacht. Also mit einfachem messen, und das ich den Sag über die Feder einstelle ist ja klar, nur hab ich mich eben gefragt ob es einfacher geht als messen.. gibt ja manchmal Markierungen dafür.


----------



## ebroglio (10. März 2011)

Was würdet ihr bei einem Fox RC4 und guten 85kg empfehlen? 250 oder 275 Feder?
Die 400er ist auf jeden Fall zu hart.

Was ich so gelesen habe sollt ich fast ne 250er probieren. Dort wird jedoch n Stoy gefahren.. kann man das direkt auf den RC4 übertragen?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (10. März 2011)

ich fahre eine 400 im rc4 mit allem drum und dran vllt 90 kilo. komme super damit zu recht würde eventuell eine federhärte weicher gehen. wenn jemand eine 400 gegen eine 350 tauschen will oder so immer her damit.


----------



## detlefracing (10. März 2011)

ebroglio schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr bei einem Fox RC4 und guten 85kg empfehlen? 250 oder 275 Feder?
> Die 400er ist auf jeden Fall zu hart.
> 
> Was ich so gelesen habe sollt ich fast ne 250er probieren. Dort wird jedoch n Stoy gefahren.. kann man das direkt auf den RC4 übertragen?



fahre bei 72kg fahrfertig 250lbs mit bos stoy, über 30% SAG, also 85kg bei der Kombination halte ich für nicht so geeignet


----------



## ebroglio (13. März 2011)

So.. hab jetzt mal geschaut wegen Sag.

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

Nach der Berechnung kann ich mit 85kg, 7" FW und 3,25" Shock stroke grob eine 300er Feder fahren bei 33% Sag. Gibt zwar nur 3.00 und 3.50 Shock Stroke zum auswählen, gibt aber jeweils einen Wert über bzw. unter 300 für Fox Federn.

Dann hab ich mal mein Sag gemessen im sitzen.

Eingefedert ist von Buchse zu Buchse 22cm. Was somit nicht einmal 10% Sag sind.

Empfohlen wurden 40% wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere? Also werd ich mal eine 300er versuchen, hat jemand eine über? Bzw will gegen eine 400er tauschen?


edith..

Kann man den Shock stroke beliebig wählen? Oder muss der bei 3,25 bleiben im Kalula? Hatte bisher nur Luftdämpfer.


----------



## tune (16. März 2011)

Hallo,

ist es normal das der Hinterbau relativ streng läuft? Woran liegt das? Ich habe ein neues 2011 Kalula mit RC2. 
Gibt es offizielle Einstelltipps für den RC2? Verbaut ist eine 250er Feder, bei 80kg mit voller Montur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (17. März 2011)

wie meinst du das mit relativ streng? fühlt sich hart und unsensibel an? bei der feder und dem Gewicht müsste das eigentlich ziemlich plüschig sein Vielleicht muss der Dämpfer auch erstmal ein bisschen einlaufen.

Sonst kann ich nur sagen, zwischen fox und bos gibts einen riesen unterschied


----------



## tune (17. März 2011)

Hi,

ne müssen die Lager sein. Der Hinterbau lässt sich nur mit Kraft bewegen. Welche Feder werde ich denn benötigen. Nach den aussagen hier müsste die 250er schon passen, mir kommts auch etwas weich vor.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## lugggas (17. März 2011)

250er sollte passen, ja. Meine Lager hab ich auch schon getauscht.


----------



## tune (18. März 2011)

Ich hab grad mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut... der Hinterbau läuft seidenweich. Es ist also der Dämpfer. Ich hätt nicht gedacht das die neuen Fox Dämpfer am Anfang so streng laufen.


----------



## ebroglio (19. März 2011)

Hat jemand eine 300 x 3,25 oder 275 x 3,25 Feder und möchte gegen eine 350 x 3,25 tauschen? Bei 84kg Fahrfertig einfach noch zu hart, bin knapp über 10% Sag.

Gruß


----------



## Phil DeLonge (20. März 2011)

ich würde gerne eine 350 x 3,25 feder für meinen rc4 haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebroglio (22. März 2011)

Könnt man machen, werd mir jetzt vermutlich einfach ne neue Feder kaufen, twar von Manitou, aber Fox find ich keine passende, und Manitou ist billiger.

Bin grad nur am überlegen ob 250x3.0 oder 300x3.0

Bin mit 350x3,25 bei 13% Sag. Da könnt ich fast direkt zu der 250 greifen, oder?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (22. März 2011)

wenn du die 350er nicht mehr brauchste kannste dich ja mal mit nem preis bei mir melden.

kommt drauf an wie du gerne fährst, ich mag es doch eigendlich relativ straff, von daher werd ich wohl nur die 350er nehmen bei knapp 90kg fahrfertig.


----------



## ebroglio (22. März 2011)

Hab dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## ebroglio (22. März 2011)

Doppelpost.

Aber..Kann ich eigentlich auch eine Manitou feder verbauen? Rein vom Platz zum Rahmen hin? Ansich müsst ja eine Manitou Feder auf der RC4 passen, soweit ich das jetzt weiß.


----------



## Petarson (12. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wenn euer Dämpfer sagen wir mal 24 cm von Auge zu Auge hat und ihr dann daraufhin 40% Sag einstellt ........wie soll das gehen ????

Das würde ergeben sich der Dämpfer um 9,6 ck komprimieren sollte.? ! Ihr habt aber bei dem BOS Dämpfer nur ca. 8 cm Hub. Das heisst wenn ihr Auge zu Auge messt und so 40% einstellen wollt ist euer Dämpfer durchgeschlagen.

Ihr müsst den Hub messen , und dann draufsetzen und darauf 40% einstellen.

Oder dementsprechend umrechnen, 10 % Sag von Auge zu Auge gemessen kann schon stimmen.


----------



## Petarson (12. Mai 2011)

Also vom Hub 40% messen mein ich nicht von Auge zu Auge



Petarson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn euer Dämpfer sagen wir mal 24 cm von Auge zu Auge hat und ihr dann daraufhin 40% Sag einstellt ........wie soll das gehen ????
> 
> ...


----------



## A.Watkinson (12. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute ich habe ne frage zum rahmen
Kann ich in dem Rahmen eine Fox 36 mit 160mm fahren ? 
oder funktioniert das wegen der geometrie nicht ? 
gruß Lukas


----------



## Phil DeLonge (13. Juni 2011)

also ich fahr die 180er und hab keine probleme, wenn dir das gefällt kannste natürlich auch eine 160er fahren.


----------



## A.Watkinson (13. Juni 2011)

jaa das hört sich schonmal gut an , könnte nämlich günstig einen rahmen schießen 
Nachrüsten kann man ja immernoch ! 
Noch eine frage habe ich bezüglich des hinterbaus und zwar der hat ja ein 150mm einbaumaß soweit ich weiss und meine deemaxx lauradsatz hat hinten eine 135mm nabe gibt es dafür auch spacer oder muss ich mir dann eine neue nabe zulegen ?


----------



## ebroglio (14. Juni 2011)

160 kannst du vermutlich darin fahren, ob es sich gut anfühlt ist eine andere Frage. Das Tretlager kommt noch tiefer, Lenkwinkel wird steiler und du hängts vorne tiefer.

Als Übergangslösung ja aber auf dauer würd ich doch 180mm einbauen, außer du baust einen kürzeren Dämpfer ein.

Der Rahmen ist eben für 180mm Gabeln gebaut.

Und Umbauen von 135 auf 150mm ist nicht möglich, da der gesamte Nabenkörper breiter sein muss.
ebroglio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A.Watkinson (14. Juni 2011)

Vielen dank für die Auskunft !! 

Dann muss ich mir wohl doch eine neue Nabe kaufen werden müssen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Juni 2011)

Servus,

kann man mit dem Kalula mit Tele-Stütze noch halbwegs erträglich bergauf fahren oder eher nicht? 

Wer von euch fährt eine Hammerschmidt an dem Radel?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## lugggas (25. Juni 2011)

das kalula will nicht bergauf. auch nicht mit tele-stütze und Helium in den Reifen.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Juni 2011)

also ich krieg es schon hier und da ganz gut bergauf, nicht bequem und komfortabel aber es geht. man merkt aber dass es absolut nicht dafür gemacht ist.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Juni 2011)

Servus,
ok danke euch, das ist ja schonmal eine Ansage. Wird aber vermutlich besser klettern, als mein damaliges Demo (hoffe ich). Hauptsache, die Performance bergab stimmt und ich muss bergauf nicht nur schieben. Ich bin gespannt 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Juni 2011)

also ich kann wenn dann eine teleskopstütze empfehlen, weil das sattelrohr durch den innenliegenden dämpfer recht kurz gehalten ist und da nicht viel mit rausziehen und reinschieben ist. hast da echt begrenzten spielraum bei der länge, besonders wenn du auch technisches fahren wilslt und der arsch mal übers hinterrad muss.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Juni 2011)

Das war der Plan, aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Juni 2011)

ich komm ohne aus und bin 1,95m, geht auch so, aber hast halt schon klare grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Juni 2011)

Ok, ist ein Wort. Bin 1,93m groß. Wie lang ist denn die serienmäßig bei dem Komplettbike verbaute Acros Stütze bei dem large Rahmen?

Mein 2010er Ltd. Bike kommt erst nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Juni 2011)

ich hab das rad costum aufgebaut, mit einer easton havoc, hab die aber direkt dick gekürzt, das wirst du auch machen müssen, die schweißnaht unten hidnert dich in der regel eh dran die stütze bis zum dämpfer durchzuschieben. ich rate dir lieber in mehreren schritten zu kürzen, ich hab dabei bestimmt 2 cm verschenkt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Juli 2011)

Yes, "es" ist da:





Restliche Teile kommen morgen dran. 

Gewicht: 16,6 kg in Large, so wie auf dem Foto.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## detlefracing (4. Juli 2011)

hübsch, viel Spass mit dem geilen Fahrwerk


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Juli 2011)

Danke, morgen wird es fertig


----------



## Phil DeLonge (5. Juli 2011)

have fun 
nettes ding, auch wenn man das eigene immer besser findet


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. Juli 2011)

Hehe danke. Die Probefahrt zögert sich wohl leider doch noch aufs WE hinaus.

@ Phil: wieso fährst du eigentlich kein Bos Fahrwerk mehr?

Grade gefunden: Kalula in prodcution ( http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6929710&postcount=57 )

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil DeLonge (6. Juli 2011)

war von anfang an von fox begeistert und wollte gerne die 180er 36 haben, das pfund stand grade gut, nunja was soll man sagen 
habe mir das rad eh komplett selber aufgebaut und dann sollte auch nur das dran was ich wirklich, von bos bin ich noch nicht recht überzeugt auch wenn viele drauf schwören.
ich glaube nicht dass sich die beiden da so viel tun.
ist wohl einfach pure überzeugung.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Juli 2011)

Edit


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Juli 2011)

Ich war gestern zum ersten Mal mit dem Kalula unterwegs und was soll ich sagen:

so ein gutes Bike! In Large ziemlich kurz aber das liegt mir sehr. Nur der Spank lenker ist mir ein wenig zu schmal. 

Ansonsten würde ich sogar glatt behaupten, dass das Kalula das spaßigste Freeride Bike ist, das ich je besessen habe. 

Zur N'dee Gabel: kann mir jemand von euch verraten, welche Federhärte standardmäßig in der Gabel des "Large" Rahmens verbaut worden ist? Klar - die Gabel muss noch eingefahren werden - aber die Federwegsreserven sind bei meinen 85kg grad noch enorm.



Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> war von anfang an von fox begeistert und wollte gerne die 180er 36 haben, das pfund stand grade gut, nunja was soll man sagen
> habe mir das rad eh komplett selber aufgebaut und dann sollte auch nur das dran was ich wirklich, von bos bin ich noch nicht recht überzeugt auch wenn viele drauf schwören.
> ich glaube nicht dass sich die beiden da so viel tun.
> ist wohl einfach pure überzeugung.




Na klar, jeder hat da seine Vorlieben. Der Ersteindruck der BOS Fahrwerksteile ist bei mir sehr gut.

Update: 

neue Laufräder und anständige 2ply Reifen:




17,76 kg 



Grüße
Kalle


----------



## ebroglio (15. August 2011)

Hi,

hätte mal eine Frage was die Buchsen angeht. Meine Buchsen waren recht schnell durch da sich das Gewinde der Schraube reingedrückt hat, geht es da jemandem ähnlich? Hat sich das 2011 verändert? Hab den 2010er Rahmen.

Warum nimmt man eine Schraube mit durchgehendem Gewinde?

Hab mir neue Buchsen gedreht die nach 2 Tagen Lac Blanc schon wieder etwas Spiel haben


----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. August 2011)

ääähhhh müsste ich mal nachgucken, hab auch den 2010...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. August 2011)

Also ich hab manchmal bei meinem 2010er Rahmen zumindest das Gefühl, dass irgendwas am Hinterbau wackelt. Die Buchsen machten eigentlich einen guten Eindruck - wobei das Spiel aus der Dämpfernähe kommt.


----------



## ebroglio (16. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, bei mir hat sich das Gewinde der Schraube in die Buchsen reingefressen. Nach einer Woche Saalbach war gut Spiel drin, das waren die originale Fox Buchsen. War damit ca. 8 Tage Willingen und ein Tag in Winterberg. Und so ein wenig unterwegs.

Dann hab ich mir jetzt neue gedreht, haben oprimal gepasst, und nach 2 Tagen ist ein wenig Spiel vorhanden, nichts tragisches, werd wenn ich Zeit hab mal genauer schauen.

Und so ne miese Linienwahl hab ich auch nicht.. 

Und Buchsen sollten ja aus einfachem Alu sein, nichts spezielles.


----------



## python69 (18. August 2011)

ebroglio schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hätte mal eine Frage was die Buchsen angeht. Meine Buchsen waren recht schnell durch da sich das Gewinde der Schraube reingedrückt hat, geht es da jemandem ähnlich? Hat sich das 2011 verändert? Hab den 2010er Rahmen.
> 
> ...




Hy,

sind das die hinteren Buchsen? Hab bei mir auch Spiel im Hinterbau, kanns aber leider nicht genau orten und hatte noch keine zeit zum schrauben. Fahre allerdings den BOS Dämpfer.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## python69 (20. August 2011)

so Problem gefunden. Ist ein Bolzen gebrochen, an der Umlenkrolle vom oberen Rohr am Hinterbau.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. August 2011)

Kannst du hier mal bitte ein Foto der besagten Stelle zeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python69 (20. August 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Kannst du hier mal bitte ein Foto der besagten Stelle zeigen?



So das hier ist die besagte stelle. Allerdings grad die falsche seite.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. August 2011)

Hier gibts das komplette Umlenk-Set: http://webshop.sports-nut.de/ItemView.action?number=MO-FRM-9061


----------



## python69 (20. August 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Hier gibts das komplette Umlenk-Set: http://webshop.sports-nut.de/ItemView.action?number=MO-FRM-9061



hab heute ne neue Schraube geholt. Ist billiger als ein neuer Satz. ;-D


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. August 2011)

Macht Sinn


----------



## fishbone121 (7. September 2011)

hi leuts! ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das Kalula zu holen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/409054/cat/all 

was sagt ihr dazu? Totem im Kalula? Für mich sieht das Bike absolut in Ordnung aus. Bin ca. 1,77 und 65kg und suche n geilen Freerider. Wird die 275er Feder im Stoy zu hart sein? etc. haut einfach mal eure Meinung raus  anderer Sattel und anderer Lenker würde ich dann noch wechseln. der rest passt. oder?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (8. September 2011)

ich würds nehmen. mit der feder musste halt ausprobieren


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. September 2011)

Top Radel. Feder könnte hinten zu hart sein - aber sowas ist ja schnell behoben, sofern Bos bei den Dämpferfedern nicht auch so unzuverlässig ist.

Die Totem ist auch eine gute Gabel und hier wirst du keinerlei Probleme mit Ersatzteilen bekommen. Kannst das Rad bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## fishbone121 (9. September 2011)

toll. jetzt is es weg -.-


----------



## Petarson (12. September 2011)

Hi,

nein ist nicht weg...... ist noch da.......siehe hier :

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/414548/cat/all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi87 (26. September 2011)

Moin Leute.....schaut mal was ich gerade im Netz gefunden hab

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4998661639/#/photos/[email protected]/4998661639/lightbox/

Was haltet ihr von dem Aufbau?? Sinnvoll oder eher nicht??


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. September 2011)

Servus,

das Bild ist mir auch schon über den Weg gelaufen. Der Aufbau macht überhaupt gar keinen Sinn: der Rahmen ist nicht uphilltauglich - von daher ist die Tele-Stütze überflüssig. Der DHX Air kastriert unnötig den sehr guten Hinterbau und die Hammerschmidt ist wegen der bergablastigkeit des Rades auch nicht nötig. Ich weiß nicht, ob eine Fox 36 Van oder Talas verbaut ist. Falls letzteres der Fall ist, so wurde das Bike ebenso an der Front unnötig downgesized.

Ergo: ein absolut sinnloser Aufbau! 

Grüße vom Lago di Garda

Kalle


----------



## lugggas (2. Oktober 2011)

jab, so schauts aus!


----------



## basti.rlp (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

egal ob sinnfrei ... brauch eine klare Aussage:

Morewood Kalula

- 2 fach Kettenblatt mit Umwerfer möglich?
- oder Hammerschmidt als Alternative

Find das Bike richtig geil, möchte aber dennoch zu enigen Trails strampeln, auch wenn es mühsam erscheint. Sind ja keine stundenlangen Touren!

Vielen Dank für eure Beteiligung 

PS: Bin 1,80 und wiege ca. 70kg. Welche Größe?


----------



## detlefracing (9. Oktober 2011)

immer diese Uphiller, hol dir ein Izimu das geht besser berghoch!
Kalula in M bin ich mit knapp 1,85 gefahren.

mit umwerfer,2fach usw, kenne ich mich nicht aus


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. Oktober 2011)

ich bin 1,95 und fahr L, würde dir schon ein M empfehlen, ohne zweifel 

wenn dann mit 2kb, umwerfer und kefü, ohne kefü geht garnichts, hammer wäre mir zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (9. Oktober 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> ich bin 1,95 und fahr L, würde dir schon ein M empfehlen, ohne zweifel
> 
> wenn dann mit 2kb, umwerfer und kefü, ohne kefü geht garnichts, hammer wäre mir zu schwer




Ist das wenn schon ... eine Aussage der man Vertrauen schenken kann? Es ist also technisch möglich?

Grüße!

PS: KeFü war klar!


----------



## basti.rlp (9. Oktober 2011)

detlefracing schrieb:


> immer diese Uphiller, hol dir ein Izimu das geht besser berghoch!
> Kalula in M bin ich mit knapp 1,85 gefahren.
> 
> mit umwerfer,2fach usw, kenne ich mich nicht aus



Das Izimu kommt aufgrund der double-Crown nicht in Frage ...


----------



## Phil DeLonge (9. Oktober 2011)

ob das technisch möglich ist weiß ich nicht, ruf doch morgen mal bei mountainbikes.net - ralph simm an  die können dir das bestimmt sofort sagen, ist mein lieblingsshop und die haben spitzen service. einfach mal anrufen


----------



## basti.rlp (10. Oktober 2011)

Hier das offizielle Statement von Morewoodbikes:

"Thanks for your email, unfortunately the Kalula is not designed for use with a front derailleur and it is not possible to fit one.

Regards
Richard"


----------



## detlefracing (10. Oktober 2011)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Das Izimu kommt aufgrund der double-Crown nicht in Frage ...



wieso double crown? das ist doch kein muss...
Gehst du vom Komplett-Bike aus? Wenn ja der Preis im moment ist eh gut, Boxxer verkaufen und ne Single Crown rein


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Oktober 2011)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Hier das offizielle Statement von Morewoodbikes:
> 
> "Thanks for your email, unfortunately the Kalula is not designed for use with a front derailleur and it is not possible to fit one.
> 
> ...



Zurecht. Ganz ehrlich: das bike ist absolut nicht uphilltauglich. Mit einer langen Zweitstütze oder einer Tele-Stütze kann man aber immerhin rel. "gemütlich" längere Strecken zum Spot radeln.

LG
Kalle


----------



## python69 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ist zwar nicht der richtige Thread, aber ich frag trotzdem mal ob schon einer Erfahrungen gemacht hat mit dem Swampthing am Kalula und wenn ja welche Breite.
Da ich kurz vorm Kauf stehe und nicht weis welche Breite ob 2,35 oder 2,5.


----------



## detlefracing (12. Oktober 2011)

2,5er, die sind schon schmal genug!


----------



## python69 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann werd ich die jetzt bestellen.
Dank dir.


----------



## basti.rlp (12. Oktober 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Zurecht. Ganz ehrlich: das bike ist absolut nicht uphilltauglich. Mit einer langen Zweitstütze oder einer Tele-Stütze kann man aber immerhin rel. "gemütlich" längere Strecken zum Spot radeln.
> 
> LG
> Kalle



um mehr geht es ja aber auch nicht ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (15. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist denn bei euch die Abstimmung der Federelemente? Hab das komplette Fox RC2 Fahrwerk und wiege ca. 70 kg. Irgendwelche Richtwerte?

Grüße!


----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. Oktober 2011)

set up oder federtechnisch?


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Oktober 2011)

Phil DeLonge schrieb:


> set up oder federtechnisch?




Set up ... pls


----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. Oktober 2011)

sry, wiege mehr als du und fahre natürlich auch andere federn und ausserdem 180er van rc und rc4


----------



## Forcierer. (26. November 2011)

Hi
hab ne kurze Frage, wie fährt sich das Kalula mit einer 200er Gabel ? (Boxxer R2C2) Ist der Hinterbau der Gabel "gewachsen" oder ist es eher unausgeglichen ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. November 2011)

Meine recht hoch bauende 66 macht sicher sehr gut im Kalula. Von daher sollte auch eine 200er Gabel wie die Boxxer sehr gut passen. Wäre auch meine erste Wahl gewesen, wenn ich nicht so günstig an die 66 gekommen wäre. Mach dir um den Hinterbau keine Sorgen - läuft super!


----------



## detlefracing (26. November 2011)

läuft top mit der 200er Gabel, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## basti.rlp (27. November 2011)

Hey,

kann mir mal jemand verraten was für einen Sattelrohrdruchmesser das Kalula besitzt? Bisher habe ich mehrfach 30,9 gefunden. Stimmt das? Außerdem wüsste ich gerne, inwieweit man das Sattelrohr in den Rahmen versenken kann, bis es unten anstösst (rausschaut). ... ich gerne, ob die ISCG 05 Aufnahme noch gefräst werden muss, wenn ich die HS installieren möchte?!

Danke für die Info!


----------



## detlefracing (27. November 2011)

Sattelrohrduchmesser ist 30,9mm! was meinst du mit HS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (27. November 2011)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Sattelrohrduchmesser ist 30,9mm! was meinst du mit HS?



hammerschmidt


----------



## mart77 (11. Dezember 2011)

genau Hammerschmidt
Was ist jetzt, paßt die an den Kalula Rahmen, obwohl nicht dafür konzipiert?
Ich habe schon viele Bilder gesehen, die zeigen dass das Teil irgendwie doch passt.
Hat jemand einen Bericht oder ähnliches gefunden wie man das bewerkstelleigen kann?
danke


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Dezember 2011)




----------



## apocalypse-dude (18. Dezember 2011)

Hi mart77, also gehen tut es auf jeden Fall! Der Rahmen ist nicht speziell für die Hammerschmidt designt, d.h. der Drehpunkt ist nicht 100%ig ideal, somit hast du evtl. etwas Pedalrückschlag. Hab schon diverse Bilder vom Kalula mit HS gesehen und bin auch schonmal eins gefahren... Die ISCG05 Aufnahme muß vll etwas nachgefräst werden und bei der Kabelführung muß auch improvisiert werden... aber denke alles kein Hexenwerk!





mart77 schrieb:


> genau Hammerschmidt
> Was ist jetzt, paßt die an den Kalula Rahmen, obwohl nicht dafür konzipiert?
> Ich habe schon viele Bilder gesehen, die zeigen dass das Teil irgendwie doch passt.
> Hat jemand einen Bericht oder ähnliches gefunden wie man das bewerkstelleigen kann?
> danke


----------



## python69 (2. Februar 2012)

Hy,

kann mir jemand die Lagergrößen vom Hinterbau sagen? Ich würde meine Lager gern ersetzen, habe allerdings den Rahmen noch nicht zerlegt und wollte erst die Lager bestellen.

Suche für BOS Dämpfer die 275 Feder, wenn sie jemand über hat einfach ne PN. Danke.


----------



## SN_Christian (2. Februar 2012)

Hi python69,

im Kalula sind 2RS 6901 (12x24x6mm) Lager verbaut. Das 6er Set von Morewood liegt bei 39,90 â¬uro in VK. Die passende Feder in 275lbs haben wir momentan auch auf Lager und kostet 59,90 â¬uro. 

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python69 (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo Christian,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Feder werd ich bestellen falls sich niemand meldet.
Die Lager bekomm ich von nem Kollegen. Der vertreibt unter anderem auch Keramiklager ;-) die ich kostengünstig abgreifen kann. :-D

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## baustelle (1. März 2012)

Hallo,
zwei Bilder meines Kalulas.

Details:
RAHMEN: Morewood Kalula 180mm, trans blue 
BREMSEN: AVID CODE 2011, 203mm (V + H) 
SCHALTUNG: Shimano XT Shadow, 10 fach, X - 36
DÄMPFER: FOX BOS Stoy 
FELGEN:Superstar Tech2 EVO DH 150mm, schwarz
LENKER/ VORBAU:Funn Fatboy Lenker 785 mm, Straitline Split Steerer Clamp Vorbau 1 1/8" 
STEUERSATZ: AngleSet ZS44 | ZS49
GABEL: Marzocchi 66 RC3 EVO Titanium QR20 180mm 2012, 1 1/8
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant GXP Kurbelsatz Bulk, Race Face DH Kettenblatt 2011, 34
Reifen:Onza Ibex DH Reifen 40x40 TPI Soft, 2.4 (V), Onza Ibex DH Reifen 60 TPI 2.4 (H); tubeless mit NoTubes The Solution Tyre Sealant


----------



## ebroglio (3. März 2012)

Schönes Kalula, die 66 hätt ich auch gerne.. verdammt


----------



## baustelle (5. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe mir ein Kalula mit einem 10 fach Kasette aufgebaut und musste jetzt feststellen, dass im kleinsten (größtes Ritzel) Gang und im schwersten (kleinstes Ritzel) Gang die Kette zu schräg läuft und das jeweils benachbarten Ritzel berührt. Das führt im Leerlauf zu Geräuschen und manchmal auch zu einem Gangwechse. 

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit 10-fach

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Hanniball84 (23. März 2012)

Hallo 
Wollte mal fragen ob die Manitou Federn auch auf den Fox dhx rc2 passen?
Danke schon mal..


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (9. April 2012)

Mein Kalula in the woods 





Hat schonmal jemand einen Vivid Air in das Kalula gebaut oder passt das nicht?

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## 7 Zwerge (11. April 2012)

Das Kalula macht mich ja auch ziemlich an. 
Wie arbeitet den der Hinterbau mit dem RC2, welcher in dem Komplettbike 2011 verbaut war?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. April 2012)

Dazu kann ich leider keine Erfahrungen liefern.

Fährt jemand den Vivid oder Vivid Air in seinem Kalula?

Anbei mein Kalula in Action:


Grüße
Kalle


----------



## kopfkissen (16. April 2012)

@7 Zwerge:
erstmal vorweg, das Kalula (2011) ist mein erstes Bike in diesem Bereich daher habe ich nur nen Vergleich zu meinem Enduro mit Luftdämpfer. Aber für mein Popometer spricht der Hinterbau mit dem rc2 super an und ich hatte bis jetzt immer das Gefühl, trotz ausgenutztem Hub, als ob der Dämpfer/Hinterbau immerzu schreit: "gib Gas!"


----------



## Domaestos (24. Juni 2012)

Servus!
Suche für mein Kalula 2010 (Bos Stoy) eine passende Titanfeder. ca. 80 kg fahrbereit. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebroglio (2. Juli 2012)

Hat denn jemand noch ne 275Feder für n FoxRC4 rumliegen? Fahre momentan 250...läuft auch top, aber würd mal gern etwas straffer probieren..


----------



## Deleted 118538 (2. Juli 2012)

@ebroglio: nur so aus eigenem interesse: wie viel wiegst du? überleg mir auch den umstieg auf eine härtere (hab grad bei 80kg die 250 im rc2)


----------



## python69 (2. Juli 2012)

Hy,

wollte mal hören wie schwer eure Kalula´s sind. Da ja der Rahmen nicht gerade einer von den leichten ist.

Meins liegt jetzt bei 18,7kg (allerdings mit Teleskopstütze und schweren MTX33 LRS)

greetz.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (2. Juli 2012)

Knappe 17,5kg (nach dem Wiegen Teile Getauscht)


----------



## ebroglio (2. Juli 2012)

Auch so 17.5... aber das ist schon länger her.

@chilla.. wieg mit Ausrüstung vermutlich um die 83kg. Hätt gern ein etwas strafferes SetUp mit dem ich trotzdem die 180 nutze. Also müsst ich wohl eigentlich tunen lassen... mit 275er werd ich nichmehr den vollen Federweg nutzen.

Hatte mit der 250er erst 2 Durchschläge..und das obwohl ich nicht die schönsten Lines fahr und auch paar mal zu kurz war.


----------



## python69 (2. Juli 2012)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> Knappe 17,5kg (nach dem Wiegen Teile Getauscht)



na dann muß ich aber noch abspecken :-(


----------



## Phil DeLonge (4. Juli 2012)

16,4


----------



## HvomM (6. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend, seit heute bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Kalula 

Wiege fahrfertig 85-86kg und es ist ein Fox DHX RC2 verbaut, mit einer 250 Feder. Tftuned sagt mir 320, Foxracing 300 als Federhärte. Chilla und Ebroglio scheinen bei ihren 80/83kg mit der 250er ganz gut zu fahren, brauch ich dann wirklich eine 300er? Oder reicht auch dann eine 275?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (7. Juli 2012)

das entscheidest du, ob du es straff magst oder lieber fluffig  ich würde erstmal 275 nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118538 (10. Juli 2012)

also ich war die tage wieder in saalbach unterwegs und ich muss sagen mir persönlich gefällt die abstimmung vorne 1. härtere fox feder mit hinten 250er bei 80kg (ohne ausrüstung btw.) ganz gut!
ich hatte keinen durchschlag und mit der härteren feder vorne kann man noch ordentlich druck in der kurve ausüben, während das heck den ganzen rest wegschluckt (gut wird dann halt für die arme ein bisschen anstrengender auf ruppigen strecken, dafür ist man schneller unterwegs  )


----------



## robbi87 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo Kalula Fans,

ich verkaufe mein 2010 er Kalula in M mit Bos Stoy Dämpfer! Also wer interesse hat einfach Melden!!!


----------



## fuxy (14. August 2012)

Hallo, kann mir einer sagen was der Kalula Rahmen in L  mit Dämpfer wiegt ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (23. August 2012)

ne kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, ist aber nicht schwer. guck dir mein rad an, das ist L und wiegt komplett 16,4 kilo ohne gewichtstuning.


----------



## SN_Christian (23. August 2012)

Hallo Fuxy,

wir haben derzeit leider keinen Rahmen in L auf Lager, aber der M Rahmen wiegt komplett mit FOX Dämpfer, Steckachse und Schaltauge 4,9kg...

Ich hoffe das hilft ein bisschen weiter!

Grüße,
Christian





fuxy schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir einer sagen was der Kalula Rahmen in L  mit Dämpfer wiegt ?


----------



## fuxy (23. August 2012)

Ja das hilft schonmal weiter, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balalu (1. September 2012)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Frage zur Dämpferaufnahme des Kalulas. Besonders die Untere an der Wippe.
Ich habe nach einem kurzen Proberollen auf dem Parkplatz schon Spiel, da sich das Gewinde in die Alubuchse frisst.
Gibt es dafür eine passende Lösung? Anderer Bolzen?

Danke, 
Ciao


----------



## evilesel (9. September 2012)

Hallo,
für welche Körpergröße ist das Kakula 2011 größe S geeignet?

Danke Euch


----------



## detlefracing (9. September 2012)

sehr klein der Rahmen finde ich ab 1,70 sollte man schon M fahren


----------



## robbi87 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Kalulafahrer,....

will mir fürs Kalula einen neuen Steuersatz kaufen und bin noch nicht so sicher was für einen.

Deshalb wollte ich euch mal Fragen was ihr so verbaut habt.


----------



## Phil DeLonge (19. Oktober 2012)

müsste der sixpack fire bei mir sein. bin auch sehr zufrieden damit, auch wenn ich sonst acros fahre


----------



## Deleted 118538 (15. Februar 2013)

Falls noch jemand ein Kalula suchen sollte, ich muss mich leider von meinem trennen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/119518-morewood-kalula-2012-schwarz


----------



## speedcowboy666 (14. März 2013)

hätte auch noch ne Frage zur Rahmengröße.

bin 179 cm groß und würde eigendlich zum M Rahmen tendieren.
jetzt hab ich aber ein fast unwiederstehliches Angebot für einen S Rahmen bekommen.

Denkt ihr des würde hinhauen?
würde den Rahmen schließlich auch gern mal beim Downhill quälen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. März 2013)

Könnte zu klein sein


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. März 2013)

@speedcowboy666

Wenn du den Rahmen überwiegend im DH einsetzen willst, dann würde ich dir keinesfalls zum S raten. Wird mit Sicherheit zu klein sein.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. März 2013)

Servus allerseits,

ich biete meinen Kalula Rahmen mit Bos Stoy und Acros Steuersatz in Größe L zum Verkauf an:





Falls jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt.... 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (15. März 2013)

Dann bau dir wenigstens danach ein Zama auf!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (16. März 2013)

Ich hab noch ein komplettes schwarzes in L rumstehen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. März 2013)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> Dann bau dir wenigstens danach ein Zama auf!



Neues Pony wurde schon bestellt. Zur Abwechslung mal kein Morewood


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. März 2013)

@Kalle Blomquist

Was wird denn das neue Rad?


----------



## robbi87 (17. März 2013)

Ich biete mein 2010 Kalula M Rahmen an! Schau es dir einfach an 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...0-grosze-m-verkauf-oder-tausch-gegen-l-rahmen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @Kalle Blomquist
> 
> Was wird denn das neue Rad?



Wird ein Nukeproof Scalp.


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. März 2013)

Was für eine Feder hast du im Stoy drin?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Was für eine Feder hast du im Stoy drin?



275er


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. März 2013)

Könntest du mir freundlicherweise sagen, was genau auf der Feder steht? Ich suche nämlich noch eine 275 BOS Feder, die in eine Makulu passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir freundlicherweise sagen, was genau auf der Feder steht? Ich suche nämlich noch eine 275 BOS Feder, die in eine Makulu passt.



Kann ich morgen gerne machen. Vermutlich brauchst du fürs Makulu aber sowieso eine andere Feder wegen des mehr an Hubs?


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. März 2013)

Ach Mist, du hast ja 241mm Einbaulänge, oder? Ich brauche 267


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. März 2013)

Genau


----------



## xGhostRider (27. März 2013)

Hi zusammen,

Ich hab mir nen 2012er Kalula bestellt und würde gerne die Maße haben von Hinterbau, Innenlagerbreite, Sattelsgütze und Klemme. Im internet findet man kaum Infos...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. März 2013)

Auch wenn es die Infos an jeder Ecke gibt...

Hinterbau: 150x12mm
Innenlager 83mm
Sattelstütze 30,9mm
Klemme k.a. vermutlich 34,9?


----------



## JackasS_ (28. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab eine Frage. 
Ich möchte mir ein Kalula in Größe S zulegen. 
Meine Körpergröße ist 175cm. Passt mir der Rahmen dann? 
Ich wollte extra ein bisschen kleineren Rahmen für mehr Handling,
oder ist er mir dann trotzdem noch zu klein?

Würde mich sehr für eine Antwort freuen.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Liebe Grüße,
Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xGhostRider (4. April 2013)

Hi Florian,

Das müsste klappen. Ein Kumpel fährt ihn problemlos mit 1,77m
Ich verkaufe meinen Kalula Rahmen von 2012. Wenn interesse besteht, kannst du dich gerne bei mir melden!

Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## grandoldnowi (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken in meinem Kalula mal eine Doppelbrückengabel 
auszuprobieren...

Bin nämlich vor kurzem nen Bike mit ner Fox 40 gefahren und ich kann nur sagen, da fühlte die sich toll an...ist zwar ein anderes Bike gewesen, aber bei meinem momentanen "Top" Gewicht von gut 99 kg fühlte sich diese Gabel einfach stabiler und satter an, als meine N`Dee...

Hat hier schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gesammelt ?
Wäre prima ein Feedback zu erhalten.


----------



## balalu (15. Juli 2013)

Morgen bekomme ich eine Boxxer r2c2, werde dann am Wochenende mal testen und dann mal berichten.

Fährt jemand einen aktuellen Vivid r2c im Kalula? Wie kommt ihr damit klar? Ich fahre bei 90 Kilo eine 250er oder eine 300er Feder. Leider ist der Zugstufentune meiner Meinung nach nicht passend. Das ausfedern ist viel zu langsam. Kann das jemand bestätigen? 

Postet gerne auch Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern.

Ciao 
balalu


----------



## Der_Einexx (15. September 2013)

Hallo, 
Hab mir jetzt auch nen Rahmen abgecheckt! Will mir nen ccdb Air einbauen wegen Gewicht und das ich auch etwas bergauf komme ! Jetzt ist nur die frage ob ich auf irgendwas achten muss wegen der Abstimmung oder sonst was ? Ccdb ist ja auf jeden Rahmen einstellbar ohne was daran zu Schrauben wollte nur nochmal nachfragen ! 
Gruß Rapha !


----------



## balalu (15. September 2013)

Bist du dir sicher, dass der DB Air mit der Luftkammer da auch reinpasst?


----------



## Der_Einexx (18. September 2013)

Das ist wieder die andere frage ! Danke das du mich daran erinnerst :/ muss ich erstmal abchecken.


----------



## balalu (18. September 2013)

Wenn ich meinen Rahmen so ansehen denke ich dass zumindest der Vivid Air nicht passen wird. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass sogar manch Federn am Rahmen schleifen denke ich das du da schlecht karten. 

Bitte sag bescheid wenn es doch passen sollte. Dann werde ich auch nochmal upgraden =)


----------



## Der_Einexx (19. September 2013)

Dann warte ich mal bis der Rahmen da ist ! Hab noch n vivid der aber nur ins Demo passt werd den mal reinstecken und schauen ob er passt. Bos void sieht sehr dünn aus eventuell passt er ja wenn es bei den anderen zwei nichts wird


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. September 2013)

Ich hatte mal in meinen 2010er Rahmen den vivid air eines Kumpels  reingehalten und da war seeehr wenig Platz


----------



## balalu (19. September 2013)

Denkst du mit Verwindung usw dass es passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. September 2013)

Bei meinem Rahmen mit dem älteren Vivid air zu 95% nicht, nein.


----------



## balalu (19. September 2013)

@Kalle Blomquist Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. 

Dann schau ich bevor ich kaufe besser ob ich irgendwo mal Probehalten kann.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. September 2013)

Kein Problem. Ich suche die Tage mal ein Fotos raus. War sehr wenig Platz. Grüße!

Edit: man erkennt leider nicht so viel, aber inkl. Flex wird da kein Platz mehr sein


----------



## balalu (20. September 2013)

Perfekt! Danke für das Foto.

Das ist vermutlich ein 2010er Rahmen.

Ich fahre einen 2012er da wurde am Dämpfer bisschen was geändert. Der Sitzt hier tiefer im Rahmen. Es wurde dafür die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr weiter nach Unten geschoben. Der Dämpfer sitzt also flacher.

Das hat zur Folge, dass auch unten am "Gelenk" wenig Platz ist.

Dafür ist das mit den brechenden Schrauben im Hinterbau etwas besser geworden.

Ich hoffe man kann verstehen was ich meine.


----------



## Der_Einexx (20. September 2013)

Ich hab gerade mit einem geschrieben der hat mir den Durchmesser geschrieben vom ccdba gesagt (57mm) muss nachher den vivid mal messen !


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. September 2013)

balalu schrieb:


> Perfekt! Danke für das Foto.
> 
> Das ist vermutlich ein 2010er Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Kein Problem. Wurde der Durchmesser am Rahmen auch größer? Das könnte viel eher kritisch werden 

Grüße


----------



## Der_Einexx (21. September 2013)

Also der vivid Air ist 1mm dicker als der ccdb Air 
Was meint ihr wieviel Platz muss der dämpfer haben ?


----------



## Der_Einexx (24. September 2013)

Was meint ihr wieviel Platz braucht der Dämpfer ? Er hätte in meinem kalula pro Seite 1.5mm meint ihr das es reicht oder nicht ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2013)

Müsste reichen, so stark dürfte sich die Verwindung nicht auswirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Einexx (30. September 2013)

fail, passt natÃ¼rlich nicht, hab mir nen ccdb air gekauft der stÃ¶Ãt nicht links oder rechts an sondern unten man bekommt ihn garnicht hinten in die aufnahme. bos void (ja ich weiÃ 800â¬ np) ist nochmal 3mm dÃ¼nner der kÃ¶nnte passen


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2013)

Warum passt das natürlich nicht? Der im Makulu verbaute Stoy hat auch nur sehr wenig Platz und es funktioniert trotzdem. Vorausgestzt man verbaut die richtige Feder. Und warum fragst du oben nach dem Platz zur Seite, wenn der Dämpfer nicht in die untere Aufnahme passt


----------



## Der_Einexx (30. September 2013)

Weil ich eher dachte das es seitlich eng wird nicht nach unten. Ich red ja auch von dem Air nicht von dem coil. Werd mal schauen ob ich nen void her bekomm. Hat einer von euch nen ccdb coil schon verbaut ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2013)

Alex hat einen CCDB coil im Makulu und keinerlei Platz - Probleme.


----------



## Der_Einexx (1. Oktober 2013)

Komm grad ein einen ran für 250ca. 
Werd mir den rauslassen denk ich.


----------



## Menne (6. Oktober 2013)

Verkauf noch ein schönes Kalula... Details siehe Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfkissen (16. Oktober 2013)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit ner dorado im kalula? also ob das mit dem hinterbau harmoniert?


----------



## onkel2306 (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

wie schaut es denn mittlerweile mit Erfahrungen hinsichtlich eines Vivid Air im Kalula aus? Hat das einer erfolgreich versucht oder nach den Aussagen hier gleich gelassen?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Der_Einexx (5. Februar 2014)

Ich geh mal davon aus das der vivid nicht passt wenn der ccdba nicht gepasst hat.
Gruß Rapha


----------



## Der_Einexx (12. März 2014)

So Jungs! 
Jetzt hätte ich mal wieder eine Frage ! 
Kann mir einer von euch sagen welchen Tune der die original verbauten BOS Dämpfer haben ? 
Bleib jetzt wohl doch bei nem Coil Dämpfer mit ner Ti Feder holen. 
Stimmt der ST02 tune ?


----------



## SN_Christian (13. März 2014)

Hallo Einexx,

für Kalula und Makulu ist der BOS Tune ST05...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Der_Einexx (13. März 2014)

Stier, 
Danke !!


----------



## Der_Einexx (13. März 2014)

Also um ehrlich zu sein Dreh ich durch, kann es sein das man ab 2012 ein anderen Umlenkhebel verkauft hat mit einer Kerbe (wie auf dem Bild)? 
Hier noch der Link zur "quelle" und zum Verkäufer  
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/347129-morewood-kalula-in-s-top-teile-nur-1350


----------



## balalu (13. März 2014)

Ich weis nicht ob es 2012 war, aber es gibt eine neuere Version. Dabei ist der Linkhebel (Knochen mit Kerbe /der Hebel ist mMn gleich) anders und im gleichen Zug wurde die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen ein bisschen verändert. (Ich glaube nach "unten" versetzt)

Fakt ist ein kalula von 2010 sieht minimal anders aus als mein 2012er. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der_Einexx (14. März 2014)

Also ist es möglich das Teil einfach selbst zu bearbeiten ?


----------



## balalu (14. März 2014)

Das weis ich nicht. Aber der neue Satz passt beim alten Rahmen auch. 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 269284 (13. Juni 2014)

Wie habt ihr denn euer KALULA verändert, dass es ein bisschen "tourentauglicher" wird/wurde?
Merci für jeglichen Hinweis


----------



## Jierdan (13. Juni 2014)

ZoliTeglas schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn euer KALULA verändert, dass es ein bisschen "tourentauglicher" wird/wurde?
> Merci für jeglichen Hinweis



Gegen ein Zama getauscht


----------



## Deleted 269284 (13. Juni 2014)

Hahahaha.... Ich finde aber keines! Wie verhext! Oder hast du nen Händler mit einem am Start?

Und ernsthaft: die Geo sollte doch das zulassen?! Oder wirklich ein IZIMU? Wäre der Sitzwinkel steiler...


----------



## Jierdan (17. Juni 2014)

Hier, aber halt nicht nur der Rahmen einzeln.


----------



## Deleted 269284 (17. Juni 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Hier, aber halt nicht nur der Rahmen einzeln.




Gibt es nur noch n S!


----------



## Der_Einexx (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, habt ihr auch ständig Probleme mit dem acros steuersatz ?
Meiner läuft entweder schwer oder hat Spiel, das nervt mich einfach. Habt ihr euren schon getauscht ? Und wenn ja, gegen welchen? 
MfG Rapha !


----------



## Jierdan (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann das nachvollziehen, hatte auch nur Ärger mit dem Acros. Jetzt fahre ich einen Sixpack (Fire/Department/Kingpin) und nun ist alles gut. Die sind noch nicht mal teuer, aber bauen halt relativ hoch, wen das stört.


----------



## Der_Einexx (12. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich jetzt nen neuen Kauf würde ich halt schauen das ich nen guten Kompromiss bekomm hätte gern was leichtes wo gut funktioniert. Hatte bis jetzt mit dem sixpack Zeug nicht besonders viel Glück


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Dezember 2014)

Dann stell dir den passenden von Reverse oder Hope zusammen und du hast Ruhe. Sind halt ziemlich teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Einexx (20. Dezember 2014)

Hey, könnt ihr mir sagen welchen steuersatz ich für das Kalula Bauch. 44mm 49mm weiß ich aber was ist ec und sc ich Checks nicht


----------



## Der_Einexx (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 
Kann mir eine die Masse für die buchsen sagen ? 
Gruß Rapha


----------



## kopfkissen (6. Februar 2015)

müssten 24,8mm sein


----------



## balalu (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte zs unten geht aber auch ec


----------



## kopfkissen (7. Februar 2015)

oh, dachte bei Buchsen direkt an Dämpferbuchsen, falls was anderes gemeint war meinen vorangegangenen Post einfach ignorieren


----------



## balalu (7. Februar 2015)

@kopfkissen
War schon richtig. Nur die Frage direkt davor ging um den Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (8. Februar 2015)

Frage zur Federhärte: Da mir SportsNut nicht geantwortet hat und ich keine hilfreichen Treffer per Suche hier im Forum hatte frag ich’s mal in die Runde…

Ich hab einen Fox DHX RC2 und wiege nackich ca. 75 kg, plus/minus ein paar Kilo je nach dem, welche Feiertage gerade waren. Im Augenblick ist eine 250er verbaut, das geht nicht so geil. Ich hab keine Lust etliche härten zu kaufen und hin und her zu schicken. Ich nehm an, dass 350 etwa das sind, was ich brauch. Kann mir das hier wer bestätigen?

Ich bin eigentlich ein Fan von Luftdämpfern, aber außer dem unsäglich teuren Bos Void scheint ja nix ins Kalula rein zu passen


----------



## Der_Einexx (9. Februar 2015)

Manitou evolver isx6 passt bei mir auch


----------



## Kontragonist (9. Februar 2015)

Ach echt? Danke! Werd den vielleicht mal ausprobieren, wenn ich mal einen passenden schießen kann. Aber bis dahin muss trotzdem ne Feder her


----------



## Der_Einexx (10. Februar 2015)

Hatte im rc2 davor Ne 350er feder, war okay und bin schwerer als du. Hab nackt 90kg (Winterspeck) .


----------



## Kontragonist (10. Februar 2015)

Interessant! Der Vorbesitzer von meinem Kalula hatte ne 250er Feder bei 68 kg. Dann werd ich vielleicht mal 300 probieren …


----------



## kopfkissen (13. Februar 2015)

Fahre ne 350 bei knapp 65 kg nackig...


----------



## balalu (13. Februar 2015)

Hatte auch eine 350er bei 90 kilo! Mein Kumpel mit 80 ist eine 250er gefahren.


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Februar 2015)

Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt … weiche Federn bei schweren Fahrern und harte Federn bei leichten Fahrern, alles dabei   Trotzdem danke für die Kommentare!

Gerade hab ich das hier gefunden:







Und zwar hier: http://www.pinkbike.com/u/gnarbar/blog/Morewood-Makulu-Paired-With-Cane-Creek-DBair.html

Wenn der CCDB Air ins Makulu passt, sollte das doch auch im Kalula funktionieren …


----------



## kopfkissen (14. Februar 2015)

ja müsste passen, der ist ja nicht so arg viel fetter als ne Feder.
Zur Härte ich fahr halt weniger dh geballer sondern eher sprunglastiger (s. viedeos vom homespot)


----------



## Der_Einexx (16. Februar 2015)

Bei mir hat er nicht gepasst. Hätte am "Knochen" was wegfeilen müssen und das wollte ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (16. Februar 2015)

Hab ich gelesen, aber mein "Knochen" hat die Aussparung schon  Ich glaub, ich probier trotzdem erstmal ne härtere Feder für nen Zwanni bevor ich Hunderte in einen neuen Dämpfer investiere ... Scheint nämlich trotz dem neuen Knochen ne mittelschwere OP zu sein, den CCDB Air in den Tunnel im Sitzrohr zu wurschdeln.


----------



## Der_Einexx (17. Februar 2015)

Achwas wenn du die Aussparung hast passt er ohne Probleme. Hast freie Auswahl sogar der fette vivid passt dann


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Februar 2015)

So, hatte die Tage anderes zu tun, bin jetzt aber noch mal mit dem Messschieber in die Garage gegangen.

Der Tunnel im Sitzrohr scheint breit genug für selbst die ganz adipösen Dämpfer, da also keine Bedenken. Die Feder des aktuell verbauten Dämpfers hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 50,5 mm, der Abstand von dieser Feder zur untersten Stelle der Aussparung im Knochen beträgt ca. 4 mm. Der Luftkanister vom Vivid Air hat einen Durchmesser von 58 mm, bleiben also leider ca. 0 mm Raum zwischen Dämpfer und Knochen für Schlamm, Kies und anderen Mock. Außerdem scheint der Radius der Mulde im Knochen kleiner als der von der Luftkammer zu sein. Der CCDB Air mag mit ach und krach reinpassen, aber dann darf wirklich nix dazwischen geraten, wenn der Rahmen ganz ausfedert.

Ich hab Morewood angeschrieben und um ein Statement gebeten, aber die regen sich bisher genau so wenig wie SportsNut. Ich hätte gern den CCDB Air verbaut, aber ich mag das Geld nicht ausgeben und dann sehen, dass es in der Praxis nicht funktioniert. Einen DHX Air kann man regelmäßig preiswert schießen und der passt in jedem Fall — ist aber auch nicht die Geilheit. Hatte zwar schon mal einen in einem anderen Freerider und kam auch gut zurecht, aber allein sein mieser Ruf dämpft schon ein bisschen die Lust … Ich hab nen Vivid Air im Enduro, die FR-Schaukel sollte nicht den bescheideneren Dämpfer haben 

Das Fahrwerk wie es ist macht jedenfalls nicht den erhofften Spaß. Werd wohl nen DHX RC4 oder CCDB mit good old fashioned Stahlfeder suchen …


----------



## Der_Einexx (25. Februar 2015)

Hab hier vor ein paar Monaten ein Bild mit vivid gepostet da sieht man den Platz den er hat. Musst nur etwas nach vorne Blättern.


----------



## Der_Einexx (25. Februar 2015)

Bin gut drauf hab dir die Arbeit abgenommen  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/image-jpg.279002/

Hab den Besitzer angeschrieben er hat mir das Bild extra gemacht war Rahmengrösse S sollte aber nichts zu Sachen tun. Laut Besitzer passt er ohne Veränderung. 
Gruß Rapha


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Februar 2015)

Das wäre mir zu knapp, wenn man bedenkt, dass sich der Rahmen beim Ein- und Ausfedern noch verwindet.
Ich hatte das Makulu und eine BOS Stoy Stahlfederdämpfer und bei einer 275er Feder hat´s geschliffen.


----------



## Der_Einexx (25. Februar 2015)

Ich denk für den Air dämpfer reicht 1mm. Glaub nicht das er sich so stark verwundet.


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Februar 2015)

Der_Einexx schrieb:


> Bin gut drauf hab dir die Arbeit abgenommen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/image-jpg.279002/
> 
> ...



Danke, aber das Bild kenn ich schon — hab den ganzen Thread gelesen und es ist auch bei der Google-Suche des Problems ganz vorne mit dabei  Das muss aber ein anderes Baujahr sein. Der Dämpfer soll irgendwann mal tiefer gelegt worden sein. Ich hab bei mir mit Fox RC2 Stahlfeder ungefähr so viel Luft zum Knochen wie in dem Foto oben … eher noch weniger.

Vielleicht find ich ja jemanden, der seinen Vivid oder CCDBA mal ausbaut, damit ich ihn testweise bei mir rein schrauben kann


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Februar 2015)

Stimmt schon: die Verwindung des Rahmens sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Das Alu flattert doch ganz schön, wenn man sich manche Zeitlupe ansieht. Ich glaub, ich geb die großkalibrigen Luftdämpfer besser auf 

Ist euch bekannt, welchen Tune ein Fox oder Rock Shox Dämpfer für’s Kalula haben sollte? Ich geh nach meiner bisherigen Recherche davon aus, dass es M/M ist …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Einexx (25. Februar 2015)

Beim bj bin ich mir nicht sicher ich glaub es war 2012, bin mir leider nicht sicher. 
Hab momentan den Manitou evolver isx6 drin der ist einiges dünner und funktioniert echt spitze. Hatte aber bis jetzt nie Probleme das der dämpfer (egal ob coil oder der momentane Air) am Tunnel irgendwelche Kratzer verursacht hat. Bei mir ist eher der "Knochen" verkratzt ist aber vom Vorbesitzer hab den Rahmen schon so bekommen. 
Wenn du günstig an ein dämpfer ran kommst wo die zusagt würde ich ihn kaufen und es versuchen. Ccdb Air und vivid Air bekommt man im bikemarkt super los.


----------



## Sachsen_Biker (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal dieses Thema etwas wiederbeleben. Ich hatte vor kurzem einen extrem seltsamen Fall von losem Hinterbau, den ich noch nie bei einem Rad hatte. Normalerweise heißt es hier Schrauben anziehen, Lager wechseln fertig ist der Lack. Nicht so bei Morewood, es hat Tage gebraucht um den Fehler zu finden und daher möchte ich denen, die dasselbe Problem haben sollten hier schneller mit der Fehlerbehebung helfen.

Also sollte bei euch der mittlere Knochen, der mit dem Hinterbau verbunden ist locker sein, dann müsst ihr die aufliegenden Endkappen (Im Anhang rot markiert) entfernen und sowohl die Kappen als auch die Stelle am Rahmen gründlichst von öligen Rückständen reinigen. Bei mir war es kaum sichtbar und auch nur wenig, aber das hat ein Spiel von ca einem Millimeter verursacht und weil ich erst dachte, dass die Schraube zu locker wäre ist mir auch eine Schraube durchgebrochen, nachdem sie sich beim Fahren durch Belastungen noch mehr unter Spannung befand (naja nach fest kommt ab  ).

Grüße


----------



## sub-xero (7. Juli 2016)

Ich baue mir gerade ein Downhill-Bike auf Basis des Morewood Kalula Rahmens auf. Ihr könnt die ganze Aktion in meinem Blog nachlesen. Die letzten Teile folgen in wenigen Tagen. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich das Gefährt auf meinen ersten Testfahrten verhalten wird.

Der Rahmen macht auf mich einen sehr durchdachten Eindruck. Ich hoffe mal, dass er keine konstruktionsbedingten Mängel mehr aufweist, da die Kinderkrankheiten ja schon vor über 2 Jahren behoben wurden.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Juli 2016)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Ich baue mir gerade ein Downhill-Bike auf Basis des Morewood Kalula Rahmens auf. Ihr könnt die ganze Aktion in meinem Blog nachlesen. Die letzten Teile folgen in wenigen Tagen. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie sich das Gefährt auf meinen ersten Testfahrten verhalten wird.
> 
> Der Rahmen macht auf mich einen sehr durchdachten Eindruck. Ich hoffe mal, dass er keine konstruktionsbedingten Mängel mehr aufweist, da die Kinderkrankheiten ja schon vor über 2 Jahren behoben wurden.



Der Rahmen funktioniert schon ziemlich gut, ich war jedenfalls mit meinem Makulu immer sehr zufrieden. Jedenfalls bis es gerissen ist. Ebenso das zeitgleich gekaufte Makulu meines Kumpels, beide MJ 2011. 

Ich hoffe du hast mehr Glück und viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## sub-xero (8. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bis es gerissen ist. Ebenso das zeitgleich gekaufte Makulu meines Kumpels, beide MJ 2011.


Kannst du bitte etwas mehr ins Detail gehen, an welcher Stelle der Rahmen gerissen ist und bei welcher Aktion das passiert ist? Und wie schwer der Fahrer war?  Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass beim 4 Jahre jüngeren Rahmen noch irgendwelche Schwachstellen existieren (Morewood hat die Rahmen ja immer wieder verbessert), aber trotzdem finde ich das Thema interessant.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2016)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte etwas mehr ins Detail gehen, an welcher Stelle der Rahmen gerissen ist und bei welcher Aktion das passiert ist? Und wie schwer der Fahrer war?  Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass beim 4 Jahre jüngeren Rahmen noch irgendwelche Schwachstellen existieren (Morewood hat die Rahmen ja immer wieder verbessert), aber trotzdem finde ich das Thema interessant.



Mein Rahmen ist an der Sitzstrebe gerissen, da wo das Gusset angeschweißt ist. Der Riss ist auf keinen Sturz oder ähnliches zurückzuführen, zufällig beim Putzen entdeckt. Mein Gewicht lag circa bei 95kg bei relativ guter und sauberer Fahrtechnik.

Der Rahmen von meinem Kumpel ist an der Kettenstrebe gebrochen, er wiegt um die 70kg. Ebenfalls kein Sturz, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe das Bike in den letzten 2 Monaten ziemlich hart rangenommen. Der Rahmen hat keinerlei Risse, Haarrisse oder sonstige Beschädigungen. Scheint also kein generelles Problem zu sein. Ich bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit der Geometrie des Rahmens, in Bezug auf meine Fahrweise und das, was ich damit mache. Ich fand das Bike sogar erfreulich wendig.


----------



## sub-xero (11. Juli 2017)

Das Kalula hat sämtliche Einsätze bislang ohne Probleme überstanden. Es gibt am Rahmen wirklich nichts zu meckern, ich bin sehr zufrieden. Die Schraube vom Hinterbaugelenk hatte sich anfangs etwas gelockert, war wohl werksseitig nicht fest genug angezogen, konnte aber in 10 Sekunden behoben werden. Seitdem hält das Ding. Hier der letzte Einsatz des Bikes auf dem Sentiero 601:


----------



## gurkenkaiser (28. August 2020)

Hi Leute,

sind hier noch andere Kalula-Fahrer aktiv?
Ich mag den Bock immer noch nicht missen und überlege gerade neue Laufräder zu spendieren.

Frage: hat schonmal jemand erfolgreich 27,5" in den Hinterbau gequetscht?
Hab' grad kein Rad zur Hand um's praktisch auszuprobieren, 
laut Schieblehre könnte das gerade so hinkommen...auf den mudguard könnte ich zur Not verzichten.

Danke Euch!


----------

